# Games/Toys for mental stimulation



## sleepybree03

Hello! Does anyone one know any games that I can play with my two adult GSD's that will stimulate them mentally? Right now I am playing the "where's the toy" games where they sniff out a toy. Are there any games that will tire them mentally, especially on raining days? Also, any games/toys recommended for them to play without me that will give them mental stimulation also? They have a bunch of toys but won't really play alone or with eachother and they just bring the toy to me to play with them lol I do not have money right now for any other training, like agility or anything like that and they know all the basic commands. Thanks!:gsdsit:


----------



## onyx'girl

Nina Ottosson has puzzles, a bit pricey...but many sites to choose from so look for the better prices; http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...lt&cd=1&ved=0CAwQBSgA&q=nina+ottosson&spell=1
You could make your own on her ideas.
Cup game, which cup is the treat under. Tug does wear the mind and body, I play alot of tug when we can't get outside. If you can get out, lay a track with their meal instead of feeding them from a bowl, it makes them work mind, nose and body.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

You can play 'Hide the Kibble' around the house. Take some measured amount of their dinner/breakfast out of their bowl, and then hide it all over the house for them to find. GREAT way for them to use their noses and run all over the house. 

On nice days you can toss kibble outside in the yard for the same searching game. Really fun in the deep soft snow cause it will sink a bit and they have to tunnel/dig for it.

I love the Purple Squirrel Dudes that can fit more than 1/2 cup of kibble and are much harder for my dogs to get the food out than a regular kong.










There are rubber pieces blocking the hole..


----------



## exkalibur

What I've done for our pup is putting a big rope thru the big end of a kong and then fill it with treats. He had to learn to use the rope to shake the food out of the kong...that keeps him busy for a while while we take a break.


----------



## Josiebear

get an old towel you don't use. Put kibbles or yummy smelly treats. Roll up the towel and tie it in a knot. The pup has to figure out how to untie it and get to the kibble or treat. Josie loves this game.

You also can put treats or kibble under the food bowl and the pup has to figure out how to flip the bowl over to get to it. 

Teaching it new tricks is also another fun mental stimulation. 

You can use a clicker to shape their behavior without telling them what to do. This game makes them think. Here is a video that shows an example of clicker shaping


----------



## jeng0304

Love the nina ottosson games!


----------

